# Best Symphonic Cycles by Conductor--GAME



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

To continue the fun experienced in the previous conductor games, here is a neat variation. We begin with 5 composers, each paired with a conductor who has conducted an *entire symphonic cycle* of the composer. It can be with one orchestra, or more than one; it can be a composer who has composed only one symphony, it can be a composer who has composed multiple symphonies (e.g. Haydn).

Like the previous games, everyone gets 1 positive vote and 2 negative votes per 24-hour period. The list can have only 5 composers at a time, each beginning with a conductor who has conducted all of their symphonies. However, at any point in the game a member may add a new conductor to a listed composer to total a *max of 2 conductors per composer at any given time. Any addition made in normal voting (e.g. not leading to a 20 points or 0 points total) counts as a positive vote. *.

Each composer/conductor pair starts with 10 points. A pair is "exalted" (to use the original expression) once it reaches 20 or voted out once it reaches 0. Once a pair reaches 20 the composer, along with the other conductors and corresponding points paired with them, are removed from the list by the member giving the deciding vote and replaced by another composer and conductor pair. This may not be the same composer, but may be the same conductor.

Example:

Beethoven * [Klemperer 20]+1* [Solti 12]

…new entry (using the optional choice of the same conductor not voted in):

Mahler [Solti 10]

*At no point in the game should a composer be listed more than once concurrently.* No conductor/composer pair can be used more than once. * Once a pair is voted up or out, it cannot be played again.*

Once a deciding vote is given to vote a pair out of the game, the conductor is removed from the spot with the listed composer and the voting for the alternative conductor continues. If no other conductor is listed, the same composer may be listed again with a a new conductor, or a different composer/conductor may be selected.

Once a composer is exalted, it cannot be played again. A record of these occurences can be maintained throughout the game. The game ends when 10 pairs have been exalted.

I will begin the game with some of the suggestions provided by members here:

1) Shostakovich [Chailly 10]

2) Beethoven [Klemperer 10]

3) Mahler [Solti 10]

4) V. Williams [Boult 10]

5) Dvorak [Kubelik 10]

(REMEMBER: If you choose to make an addition it counts as your one positive vote for the day. MAX of 2 conductors per composer.)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Haven´t heard of any Chailly / Shostakovich cycle - but at least Haitink, Rozhdestvensky, Barshai, M.Shostakovich and, I think, probably Järvi and Janssons did, + "some folks on the capriccio label" ?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This is even more subjective than the rest of our recent competitions. Often, not all recordings in a symphonic cycles are the best. Many people go outside the boxed sets to get individual recordings which can be just as good. As you can probably tell, I'm not a fan of big boxed sets...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

From my understanding, all of these games have been subjective. Since probably no one here has heard _everything_ their opinions will be based on either what they _have_ heard or who they believe to be their favorite (which I admit is a better word here that "Best," as the title may suggest).

The Shostakovich/Chailly entry was an oversight; it is replaced with Haitink (the most-mentioned Shostakovich cycle in the referenced thread). The ammended list now reads:

1) Shostakovich [Haitink 10]

2) Beethoven [Klemperer 10]

3) Mahler [Solti 10]

4) V. Williams [Boult 10]

5) Dvorak [Kubelik 10]


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Lots of good ideas, including this one...


Rondo said:


> Once a composer is exalted, it cannot be played again.


Good thought- but I think this'll work better if there is a parallel (if not quite so limiting) stricture on conductors as well. How about only one conductor live on the board at any given time? If we don't do something like that, say, a Karajan fan could nominate the Karajan 62-63 Beethoven cycle, the Karajan Bruckner set, Karajan's Brahms, Karajan's Mendelssohn etc... and increase the chances of ONE of these sets achieving exaltation. I also think that there should be a limit of no more than two exaltations per conductor.

Another point ought to be raised in the wake of the previous game. It was understandable that some participants were reluctant to use both their "minuses" at the end of the game, what with so many good options. I think we need to reiterate that one must use both of one's minuses with any given vote.

A couple of other thoughts cross my mind- First, I think there should be an absolute limit of 10 (or 9, or 8) cycles on the board at any given time. [I think I'd go with nine.] Second, a nomination (without eliminating a work) should be done _in lieu of_ a vote. If not, then the first people who respond get to effectively "plus-10" an unlisted work, AND proceed with their plusses & minuses. [Nominations should be otherwise automatic for someone who does the exalting or eliminating, though.]

If the above is acceptable, I will, _in lieu of_ my vote, nominate the *Ormandy-Rachmaninoff* set.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the complete Haydn symphonies by *Adam Fischer* should win the prize, since there are 106 of them and they are all excellently recorded!


----------

